# Nut Slot too low? New nut or alternative?



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Ever since a buyer tested out a pedal with my Les Paul Junior the high E string has been giving me issues.

Initially it was buzzing when played open, I changed the string and it was fine. 

It got worse so I thought maybe it needed a truss rod adjustment, that fixed the problem but the action was way too high.

I made another adjustment recently to where the action was perfect for me but the high E is fretting out. I put a little bit of paper under the string in the nut which rectified the problem.

This makes me think the nut slot is too low (not sure how his playing would have caused that but anyway...)

The other strings are fine. 

Do I need to have a new nut made or is there another solution less DIY then inserting a piece of paper in there?

I've read about filling the nut with super glue and baking soda to raise up the slot. Seems like it's worth trying if I need to get a new nut anyway.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Your choice.

Fill and recut.

Remove and replace.

Remove and laminate a piece of bone or Corian to the bottom of it and reshape, then touch up the slots. I've done this a number of times with great results.

The guitar is worthless, send it to me for disposal.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

If you only need a bit of height, a tiny drop of glue is often enough. Mask off the fingerboard and headstock.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

keefsdad said:


> If you only need a bit of height, a tiny drop of glue is often enough. Mask off the fingerboard and headstock.


I don't think I need much height, I have a very thin piece of paper from a string package in there now. 

Not sure what the paper to glue ratio is!


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

I would think any connection between the potential buyer playing your guitar and the problem you are having is purely consequential. Personally, I've never had success trying to build up a low slot with glue and either bone dust or baking soda. When I attempt to re-cut the slot the replacement material simply vanishes. Building up a low slot might be acceptable in an emergency, but I think it is a "band-aid" (not unlike putting a shim under the entire nut if it's worn out) in the long run. That's why I generally end up making two nuts every time and I still haven't learned my lesson.

Here's how to check to see if the slot is too low. Fret the string at the second fret. There should be just enough space under the string at first fret to slip a piece of paper between. If the string is touching the first fret, chances are the slot is tool low. Confirmation of this is the string will buzz unfretted but not when fretted (considering everything else is kosher such as relief and action).

I know you want to hear there's a quick fix. Sorry.


----------



## dradlin (Feb 27, 2010)

Mooh said:


> Your choice.
> Remove and laminate a piece of bone or Corian to the bottom of it and reshape, then touch up the slots. I've done this a number of times with great results.


Agreed... shimming the bottom and touching up the slot depths works great. In addition to bone, !'ve used maple veneer as the shim material on maple necks with excellent results.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Swervin55 said:


> Here's how to check to see if the slot is too low. Fret the string at the second fret. There should be just enough space under the string at first fret to slip a piece of paper between. If the string is touching the first fret, chances are the slot is tool low. Confirmation of this is the string will buzz unfretted but not when fretted (considering everything else is kosher such as relief and action).
> 
> I know you want to hear there's a quick fix. Sorry.


What if it's buzzing open and fretted? Could that still be slot height?


----------



## dradlin (Feb 27, 2010)

hardasmum said:


> What if it's buzzing open and fretted? Could that still be slot height?


Buzzing when fretted is not symptomatic of a low nut slot. Your action is too low, your neck relief is not proper, and/or you have a high fret.


----------



## Baconator (Feb 25, 2006)

hardasmum said:


> What if it's buzzing open and fretted? Could that still be slot height?


Once you've fretted a note you've taken the nut out of the equation. Either take it into a good luthier for a setup or just try following one of the many online guides. It's worth researching and putting the time in to get the most out of your setups, but even then I take my guitars in for a setup every once in a blue moon.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

dradlin said:


> hardasmum said:
> 
> 
> > What if it's buzzing open and fretted? Could that still be slot height?
> ...


It's only buzzing on the one string and plays perfect with the paper under the string in the nut.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Baconator said:


> hardasmum said:
> 
> 
> > What if it's buzzing open and fretted? Could that still be slot height?
> ...


That makes complete sense, it hasn't occurred to me. Yes I think it's time to bring it into a professional.


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

Have you changed your string gauge from heavier to lighter lately? Sometimes the smaller gauge will sit just a bit lower in the slot.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Swervin55 said:


> Have you changed your string gauge from heavier to lighter lately? Sometimes the smaller gauge will sit just a bit lower in the slot.


No, same gauge of string. When I get home tonight I'm going to confirm whether or not fretted notes are buzzing, I thought they were but I forget. I was in the middle of rehearsal, stuffed the paper under the string and carried on.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Fretting out only when played open. Fretted doesn't buzz. I've tried the baking soda and super glue. I'll update tomorrow once it's dry.

I don't have a nut file but I read I can use the same gauge string and run it through the nut slot, or use a folded up bit of sandpaper. We'll see how much damage I can do. ;p


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Well, that seems to have fixed the problem....for the time being.


----------

